# Considering a trumark



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Do you guys rate trumark slingshots ? Quite tempted by one been looking at saunders as well but can't help thinking those band clips look very easy to damage....

Chris


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

On a 1 - 10 scale I'd rate either of those options at 1. There are much better options out there, most of which you can find here on the vendor forum.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They're far from a 1.
The FS-1 with the wrist brace and the S9 without are a fine way to get started. Make sure you get the red tapered tubes on whichever one you end up getting.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I Agree with M.J thats how i got started.


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

What are the like with regards to the wrist brace my black widow's broke pretty quick

Thanks


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

In my book the Trumark FS-1 is a good slingshot for beginners and I prefer it for (my own) rock shooting exploits, as the design gives plenty of fork clearance, and as MJ says, if you install the red tapered tubes (known as Trumark's RR-T Tapered Bands), the slingshot will give excellent performance.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

M.J said:


> They're far from a 1.
> The FS-1 with the wrist brace and the S9 without are a fine way to get started. Make sure you get the red tapered tubes on whichever one you end up getting.


That's exactly what I'm using right now. Before I found this place, almost all Google searches recommended the Trumark.

I am 100% completely new and don't have anything fancy to compare it to....I'm just happy it shoots, I can sort of aim it, it blasts through cans and bottles and it hasn't fallen apart yet. For under 25 bucks Canadian, to my door with the stock and red bands, I'm happy with it.

Coming from a few other interests that I belong to forums, I should have known better and searched for Slingshot Forums. I wish they had directed me here.  I'm just happy to be here now, so I can start improving my shot and expanding my arsenal.

http://hiconsumption.com/2015/02/best-slingshots-for-survival/

http://www.misdefenseproducts.com/Slingshots-for-Hunting-p-1-c-264.html

http://www.thebugoutbagguide.com/2014/10/08/best-slingshot-for-survival/

All evidence has been buried. All tapes have been erased.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

S9 is great, with modifications. I also shot the FS-1 for years as my primary slingshot ... I cant shoot it anymore.

Here is an S9 with a weighted handle and some flat TheraBand Gold bands:










Here is the same slingshot with 107 office rubber:










The thing I like about wire framed slingshots is that they offer such a big sight picture. And when using the forks as an aiming reference you really cant beat a wire frame.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*It's a matter of personal preference. I've owned a few of the FS-1 model, but in a wrist braced frame, I prefer a narrow steel fork like the Marksman model MA3055. The wide aluminum Trumark frames seem a tad spongy or flexy ... and they may not be doing that at all, but that's the feeling I get. They're inexpensive, try them both. The red tapered tubes are a must - lighter draw and more velocity, but order a few - I couldn't get more than 3 to 400 shots before breakage. Or experiment with Chinese tubes. Keep in mind, opinions are like ... *


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I would say get a Scout from simple-shot..you can use any type bands or tubes....That is what I recommend for any new person getting

the slingshots.....The trumark are a good sling shot some states ban the wrist brace....

OM


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> I would say get a Scout from simple-shot..you can use any type bands or tubes....That is what I recommend for any new person getting
> the slingshots.....The trumark are a good slingshot some states ban the wrist brace....
> OM


The Scout is a fine choice once you figure out how to shoot.
It's four times the money of the Trumarks, though. I think a big wire frame is a much better platform for learning because of the near-impossibility of fork hits.


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks guys think il order one I like the classic none folder but seem scarce in uk sadly seems you can't get marksman now either anywere


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I had a Marksman wrist brace SS and I now have a TruMark wrist brace. I don't like the Trumark's wrist brace because it is hard and digs into my wrist bone something fierce. I slipped on a bulky piece of pipe insulation foam and that somewhat reduced the pain issue but all in all I don't like it. The Marksman wrist brace uses a wide flexible band of vinyl that is far superior to the ridged cross brace TruMark has.

When/if the vinyl becomes so old it breaks you can replace it with leather, using contact cement to glue it together.

The only reason I don't have a Marksman now is someone stole mine and I haven't gotten a replacement.

An advantage of the TruMark model I have is it has an ammo stash in the handle, for whatever that's worth...and it's made of aluminum whereas the Marksman is tool steel. I don't consider that slight difference in weight a factor.

Simple Shot has various designs of polymer frames for $20 which is a bit more than Walmart's Marksmans but you might find them more ergonomical than Marksman slingshots. For the scant price difference I encourage you to try Simple Shot, they are an authorized vender here on this forum. I'm not saying this to give Simple Shot a friendly plug, I'm saying to try them because they make fine slingshots at very reasonable prices compared to generic wire frames.

Also they sell many types of elastics and accessories.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

In my opinion ANY wrist braced slingshots that brace from the bottom ... are no good. The higher to the forks the brace the better. This is why if I want to shoot a wrist braced slingshot .. it is a Saunders.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

I love the Trumark FSX with the rotating "heads".
My eye position is such that at close-ish range (10-20 metres) I can't use the fiber optic sites , so I'm shooting over the frame like a normal slingshot.

If you treat it as a "normal" slingshot it's great, wide forks mean you have few fork hits, and you can get a nice deep draw off the orange or yellow tubes. I find that tubes work better for me vs bands (better speed for the same draw effort), and the rotating fork attachment really means that the tubes last really well.

At longer range the fiber optic sites help you get the elevation right quickly.

Plus some nice features like removable wristbrace, some ammo storage in the handle...

Great SS all round.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like to anchor on my respirator canister, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks guys I think il be ordering one but not sure which lol I do like the look of the fiber sights but also they look kind of likely to break

Chris


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

I searched hi and low for a source of marksman slingshots if any of you guys know I'd much appreciate it

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Ordered an fs1 was going to go for the fibre optics but just don't like the look of em


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mrbeaaattie said:


> I searched hi and low for a source of marksman slingshots if any of you guys know I'd much appreciate it
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


http://www.bronzemoonoutdoors.co.uk/online-shop/marksman-products


----------



## Mrbeaaattie (Nov 10, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Mrbeaaattie said:
> 
> 
> > I searched hi and low for a source of marksman slingshots if any of you guys know I'd much appreciate it
> ...


Cheers mate but that's who are the fraudulent traders take your money and run

Chris


----------

